# Jim Berkley Sensei



## Stan (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi everyone.  I posted this in General Filipino Martial Arts, but so far have only gotten one response.  Has anyone here trained with Sensei Berkley in New York?  My sensei told me about him, and that along with Aikido he does a lot of knife work from Sayoc Kali.  I'd be interested to hear anyone's experiences.

Thanks,
Stan




http://tacticalstudies.net/door/


----------

